# Harvest from my 1st Grow



## Feralwolf (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm very happy with how my 1st grow went.  We started with 25 plants that grew from bag seed and only 8 were female!  I'm posting a few from the harvest. 

View attachment IMG_2934A.jpg


View attachment IMG_2940A.jpg


View attachment IMG_2942A.jpg


View attachment IMG_2946A.jpg


View attachment IMG_2948A.jpg


View attachment IMG_2953A.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

congrats on the harvest.........


----------



## zem (Jul 28, 2015)

congrats, thats a good 1st grow, enjoy the smoke


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks good, congrats on #1.


----------

